

Ask HN: Web app feedback (chatting site redux) - benjamincanfly
http://chchchat.com
Last week I asked for feedback (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=267049) on my web app, Circle of Conversation. HN readers were enormously helpful and I've implemented a number of your suggestions.<p>The initial site broke too many conventions in an attempt to differentiate. I'm now focusing on adhering to convention in areas where clarity is key. The site has a shorter name ("chchchat"), chat rooms are no longer called conversations, and users are able to give them custom titles in addition to tags. The "intelligent" features of the site are now dormant, and even when active will remain transparent to users.<p>I've removed redundant content and minimized certain features so that the interface is focused on the chat rooms themselves. I've also redesigned the chat room listings to look more like the layouts of popular media sites like YouTube. Also it's now easier to invite friends to chat rooms, as each one has a static URL which is displayed prominently for copy/pasting.<p>Thanks for taking another look, and thanks again for all of the feedback you shared last week!
======
benjamincanfly
Last week I asked for feedback (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=267049>)
on my web app, Circle of Conversation. HN readers were enormously helpful and
I've implemented a number of your suggestions.

The initial site broke too many conventions in an attempt to differentiate.
I'm now focusing on adhering to convention in areas where clarity is key. The
site has a shorter name ("chchchat"), chat rooms are no longer called
conversations, and users are able to give rooms custom titles in addition to
tags. The "intelligent" features of the site are now dormant, and even when
active will remain transparent to users.

I've removed redundant content and minimized certain features so that the
interface is focused on the chat rooms themselves. I've also redesigned the
chat room listings to look more like the layouts of popular media sites like
YouTube. Also it's now easier to invite friends to chat rooms, as each one has
a static URL which is displayed prominently for copy/pasting.

Thanks for taking another look, and thanks again for all of the feedback you
shared last week!

------
pedalpete
going to the site now, the 'Top Chat Rooms' is empty, and I don't see any
other directory of chat rooms, and the tags is also empty. Makes it pretty
difficult to give you any feedback.

I think having the 'my settings' so prominently focused on the bottom of the
page is a bit of overkill. Better to have that link to another page.

But without any content, it is difficult to give a review.

